# Masdevallia Copper Wing



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

This one has just started flowering here:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2009)

Great colours!!!! Is it difficult to grow???


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, Shannan... that's beautiful...


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Oh yeah!! :drool: I'm getting into masdies & dracs, please tell us temp requirements!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! It is quite a striking flower, and has pretty good form for this hybrid.

It isn't difficult at all, so long as temps don't get too high. It doesn't seem to be quite a fussy about water quality as some of the species Masdies. All in all, I find hybrid Masdies to be easy to grow plants.


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Rose, the summers here don't get very hot - if it gets into the 80s its the exception rather than the rule. So, for me, the Masdies are quite easy growers. I think that in general, hybrid Masdies are much more tolerant than a lot of the species.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

you are so lucky with the cooler temps... 

(yes, I know, most of my friends say I am crazy, but I love colder temps... and summer here is too hot!)


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> ..., most of my friends say I am crazy, but I love colder temps...



Me too...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Me too, we should all move to Canada! Huh!? What do you mean I'm banned!?


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Me too...!!!



you too think I am crazy or you too love colder temps? LOL


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Me too, we should all move to Canada! Huh!? What do you mean I'm banned!?



Canada? I would prefer north Tenerife  nice beaches the whole year, and if you leave a little bit away from the coast, you have coll temps all year round... 

give me a job there, and I move immediately...


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Nah... too cold in Canada in the winter! We have the best of both in the UK: cool summers and very mild winters (usually).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Now I have to look it up! 
Shakkai, I hope you have some kind of ultrasonic fogger to keep the cool humidity up for the draculas and masdies.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

I still raise my hand for Tenerife


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

In my Exo-Terra tank, the ambient humidity (without any special devices) is normally above 70%. Over 90% after their daily misting.

One of the other advantages of being in the UK!! High humidity most of the time.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Check out the requirements for draculas. Good luck.

Tenneriffe's in Australia, they speak w/ funny accents! :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Tenneriffe's in Australia, they speak w/ funny accents! :evil:



Nope... I mean this Tenerife: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenerife


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Eric, I only grow one Dracula. I had another one, but I think my humidity varied too much and the buds kept blasting, so I gave it to someone who grows in a greenhouse and could keep it happy. I'm happy to stick with the Masdies.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2009)

very nice pic. of a really cool flower!!! Jean


----------



## swamprad (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoah, that is very, very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

shakkai said:


> Rose, the summers here don't get very hot - if it gets into the 80s its the exception rather than the rule. So, for me, the Masdies are quite easy growers. I think that in general, hybrid Masdies are much more tolerant than a lot of the species.


Thanks Shannan! Do your night time lows fall into cool or intermediate category? 
I've been doing some searches & some comments on Orchid Board, I think, were that quite a few hybrids, coming from cool growers aren't warmer tolerant. If I remember this is a primary cross?


----------



## shakkai (Feb 24, 2009)

Rose, apparently the guy in Hawaii who does the Miltonias (sorry, but I forget his name) used to also supply warmth tolerant Masdies. There are a couple people down in Florida growing those and they are doing well for them - I think air circulation still needs to be very good for them to stand the Florida heat. If you search on Orchid Board, look for the posts from Sue or Laura. Sorry, I didn't see your comments there - what's your username?

Our nights here tend to drop into cool, even in summer, at least on the cool side of intermediate (and depending on whose 'intermediate' temp range you go by. Daytime highs in the 70s, nighttime lows in the low 60s at the highest, more usually 50s.

And yes, Copper Wing is a primary cross: Masdevallia veitchiana x Masdevallia decumana.


----------



## shakkai (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks very much! Now, if I can just keep it growing nicely until it reaches specimen size....


----------



## nikv (Feb 24, 2009)

shakkai said:


> Rose, apparently the guy in Hawaii who does the Miltonias (sorry, but I forget his name) used to also supply warmth tolerant Masdies.


You're probably thinking of Ivan Komoda. Here's a link to his website:

http://www.komodaorchids.com/

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## shakkai (Feb 24, 2009)

That's it! Thanks so much, Nik! And he still has Masdies too. I have heard nothing but good things about the Masdies people have gotten from him.

I'd love to have that Masd. Red Panda he has listed under comm pots!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

shakkai said:


> Rose, apparently the guy in Hawaii who does the Miltonias (sorry, but I forget his name) used to also supply warmth tolerant Masdies. There are a couple people down in Florida growing those and they are doing well for them - I think air circulation still needs to be very good for them to stand the Florida heat. If you search on Orchid Board, look for the posts from Sue or Laura. Sorry, I didn't see your comments there - what's your username?
> 
> Our nights here tend to drop into cool, even in summer, at least on the cool side of intermediate (and depending on whose 'intermediate' temp range you go by. Daytime highs in the 70s, nighttime lows in the low 60s at the highest, more usually 50s.
> 
> And yes, Copper Wing is a primary cross: Masdevallia veitchiana x Masdevallia decumana.


I got 4 plants from J&L, I'll check out Komoda, I have a dend. from there! I don't belong to Orchid Board but in doing a google search I was able to access the info. I'll definitely contact Marni Turkel & Lynn O'Shaunessy too.
I have a terrarium & right now a 10 degree drop in night low/day highs is no problem, the summer could be the issue, so I'm considering myself to be I-W. I figure the AC will be on if it's above 80, but I wouldn't have the temp drop at night.
Copper Wing has both cool growing parents, so out of the question but Copper Angel might be an option. There are sooo many - I'll find something!
Thanks!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure you'll find something!

The thread with the most recommendations (I think) is this one:
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/pleurothallis-alliance/20018-masdevallia-i-n-komoda.html

If someone in Arizona can grow these, then I'm sure you'll find something that works for you.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had three different masd and the only one that I was able to keep alive is Snow Cone. Angel Tang and Ted Kohe could not take the temps. At least that is what I think was the problem. I am probably going to try some other hybrids that have masd. rex in them as I think this is where the warmth tolerance of the Snow Cone comes from.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had one that look just like yours. I was half Masdevallia decumana, but it has died.  Masd. Sprinkles 'spotty'
I only have three masd. left. Hopefully I can see a bloom soon!
I repotted mine from sphag into S/H and they seem happier. (omg how sad...my plants are half the size as before according to my photos) I rotted roots in sphag to my suprise.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> ......I repotted mine from sphag into S/H and they seem happier........ I rotted roots in sphag to my suprise.


Sounds like a good move! From what I've researched, the sphag can sour & that's the problem. What type of pot are yours in? I wonder if net pots aren't a better choice with the sphag?


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

They were in those green square plastic pots. Now they are in cups with clay pellets, and new roots are growing. I think having ample water also help with localized humidity too I think. My temps are around 17-18oC right now which is 62-65F. I think it must get cooler as it passes midnight but I haven't checked. It gets warmer during the summer.
All my plants are like this too...hmmm which explains why my warm growing phals don't grow well, bellina, Princess Kaiulani (Phal violacea x Phal amboinensis), Phal amboinensis,etc. I only just found out that they are warm growers (maybe I should give them away).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 28, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> All my plants are like this too...hmmm which explains why my warm growing phals don't grow well, bellina, Princess Kaiulani (Phal violacea x Phal amboinensis), Phal amboinensis,etc. I only just found out that they are warm growers (*maybe I should give them away*).



Maybe we need to have a Canadian auction for the forum.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Maybe we need to have a Canadian auction for the forum.



 possibly. Those phals I mentioned really don't look sellable (I would have to grow them back to health). For some reason they really deteriorated under me. But I have lots of other stuff though! 
I might try hanging them up since the air above is probably more heated where my lamp is...a warmer micro environment


----------

